

Real-time web streaming with PlayFramework Iteratees - gren
http://blog.greweb.fr/?p=1853

======
dkhenry
Amazing what can be done with ~200 lines of code. Its a little much to wrap
your head aroun, but once you do doors just start to open.

------
maximveksler
This needs more up votes.

------
nire
this is cool !

